# Strange hen



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Today as I was giving the chickens some treats,I noticed a strange hen among the flock.She's buff colored(I named her Buffy) and she's not in the greatest condition.Plus she was starving.She's underweight and her butt is bald and red.I wanted to get her away from my chickens and into the nursery where I can nurse her back to health.I got things set-up for her but now we can't catch her.She seems to have a good appetite and is very active.Maybe she'll follow the others in the coop and I'll get her there.Keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's wild how often strange chickens show up in our flocks. I knew someone who lived on my road abandoned his flock, they survived for quite a while on their own but when it got down to the last hen she moved in with my birds. 

One time I had a Guinea show up. I thought my flock of Guineas would kill it but they didn't seem to have an issue with it being there. Then one day about a month later three guineas showed up outside of my gate. That night the new Guinea was gone and so were the other three. It must have gotten separated from its flock and when they found him/her they joined back up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Today as I was giving the chickens some treats,I noticed a strange hen among the flock.She's buff colored(I named her Buffy) and she's not in the greatest condition.Plus she was starving.She's underweight and her butt is bald and red.I wanted to get her away from my chickens and into the nursery where I can nurse her back to health.I got things set-up for her but now we can't catch her.She seems to have a good appetite and is very active.Maybe she'll follow the others in the coop and I'll get her there.Keep your fingers crossed...


I've had 3 show up, 2 this past year. I'm sure your prepared to powder her and worm her. And make her a warm chicken feed mash.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have her quarantined in the nursery.My husband got her when she went to roost in the coop.She acts like she's lived here her whole life.I made her some molasses water to flush her out and later I'll give her some yogurt.I put some diaper rash cream on her butt until I can get something better.She was a lot heavier than she looked.I think she may be a Buff Orp.She looked real good in the flock.Do people dump chickens off?I saw some at the nature preserve last week.My hubby still can't believe I haven't gone after them.I think they were Leghorns.I can't save them all...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The diaper cream should be fine. I don't know how they get lost. I'll be some do get dropped off, some are not getting fed well and look for something better, and some get lost. 2 of mine were from next door. One was on the side of the road in my neighborhood, and skinny. Two blended into to the flock very nicely. One could not settle on one flock so I put her in my attacked bird pen.


----------

